# What do you wish for this new year?



## Guest (Dec 31, 2001)

Well, my clock just turned midnight Dec 31, 2001. 24 hours to go to the new year. What do I wish for?

1. Bug free Dishplayer (OK, I can dream can't I?)
2. Better PQ
3. Continued absense of BubbleGummyBear (OK, kidding)
4. No more threads of DBSForums vs. DBSTalk
5. My local stations broadcasting HDTV so I can finally use the module in my model 6000.
6. A Job when my stint is up in my current position.
7. Better health (I turn 40 this year and my body is already failing me).
8. Lots of visitors here to DBSTalk.

...and finally, A bug free Dishplayer (oops! already said that one).


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2001)

Peace on Earth, goodwill towards men, even here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2001)

no more tv station icons.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2001)

World peace.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2001)

Continuation of the Regional Sports Networks ... please do not rid 2 of my 3 RSN's I receive pro sports on. The outlook looks good ... keep negotiating!!

Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2001)

A little one.  

And a HD-PVR that will record OTA and Dish would be nice too...


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2001)

> 2. Better PQ
> 4. No more threads of DBSForums vs. DBSTalk
> 8. Lots of visitors here to DBSTalk.


Amen to that 

A few of mine...
US Capturing Bin Ladin
A safe return for all US military personal and special forces
A sucussful E*/D* merger
Supers live on
IFC/WE Split
MTVX
Lotsa DVDs  
a 501

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2002)

Good Channels, not shopping networks or channels no one requests that fill up space.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2002)

1. Osama Bin Laden is captured and Afghanistan returning to as much of a normal society as it can be.
2. a Dish PVR501.
3. successful Dish / DirecTV merger WITH smart decisions benefiting customers by both sides
4. ALL of the locals for Indianapolis that are listed on Dish's webpage. About 11 or 12 to go. At least WDNI and WAV would be nice.
5. America's Top 200 because there are so MANY channels I would like.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2002)

I'd like to see dish keep the RSN's,have both D*,E* keep bringing in more channels people want,try to keep consumres happy with thier locals, and hope someday i can get mine. if not,mpls locals for me. Happy new year to everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2002)

Hmmm ok.....

Get the site built
Possibly build that pc PVR
See DVD+RW in stbs for less than $500
See Perlman release an innovative product 
Get an X-Box when it drops to $199
See that same X-Box running a variation of MSN Explorer rather than some variation of WebTV(PUKE!)
Get my hands on a ReplayTV 4000
That MSN TV finally dies
Finally see that stb from Meternet released
Laugh that we ever argued so heatedly over a merger that never came to pass
Never get involved with the politics between groups
See a breakthrough in satellite broadband both in price and performance that will allow it to compete with cable
Find a hack that will allow free PTV recording with the DP
And last but not least....Brooke Burke naked for my birthday lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2002)

Well I have a lot of personal ones and ones that are similar to Steven's regarding the world and our nation. Mainly I hope for an end to armed conflicts, all over the world and a greater cooperation among nations and peoples of the world. These are all far more important to me than DBS or TV, but once those are taken care of, I would like to see:

1. Fruition of the DirecTV?Echostar merger with new services, channels and renewed excitement about DBS.

2. The PVR 721 (which is being shown at CES this month).

3. A "World's Top 20" package from E* where for a fee you can get a good sample of foreign channels on top of AT150.

4. Canadian broadcast channels on E* (like on EVU).

5. Charlie commiting to supply every possible major LIL channel with it being transparent to teh subscriber where the signal comes from (total turnkey LIL)


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2002)

Heres another one for me
The return of ESPNClassic to E*

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2002)

OpenTV for my 4700 !


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2002)

1. No merger
2. No merger
3. No merger


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2002)

Logandraven, did you ever get your site built?


----------

